# Some Sad News from New Jersey



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2015)

Not many may care about this but I just found out that the hobby store that I have been going to as a kid is going to close. It opened in 1967 and in 1969 I started going there. Haven't stopped since. Just bought a Me 163 1/48 from there last year along with paints and supplies, etc. This place was a HUGE part of my childhood and just when I finally move to within a block of the place ( I can walk there in 2 minutes!) now it is closing. The owner wants to spend time with the grandkids and times are tough.

Can you fall in love with an inanimate object?

R.I.P. Bob's Hobbies and Crafts

.




.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2015)

Very sad. 
There were 3 shops I used to go to when I was a kid. The nearest one was owned by the father of a school friend of mine and closed up years and years ago. The other two closed within a couple of months of each other 5 years ago. I started going to another shop that was an hours drive away but had a fantastic selection. I could spent hours in there just browsing. It closed last summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2015)

They are a dying breed. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2015)

It's happening everywhere. Any time I go to a local one here, I rarely see anyone in there under 40 years old. Matter of time.....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

Same here. I see the odd kid in my LHS now and then, but they're normally with their Dad, getting spares for an R/C car.
'The Model Shop', in the city near where I was born and raised, had been going since around 1920, a huge place with three floors packed with everything you could imagine for any model of anything. As a kid, I used to go there every Saturday and, as an adult, I'd go on a regular basis, until moving away from the area. 
Even until a few years ago, if I was in the region, I'd still call in, _and_ be recognised by the son of the owner, who'd long since retired !
But it closed probably eight to ten years ago now, taken over (and moved premises) by a chain of so-called model stores, who did the same to the similar shop in my now nearest city.
That chain, having run less than ten years, has now folded, wiping out many local and regional, traditional, long established businesses across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 26, 2015)

Sucks indeed.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

Very sad, very sad indeed...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2015)

Another victim of internet stores and free shipping. Sad.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2015)

What's "free shipping"? Free until you hit the force field at the 49th parallel. Then it's 12 bucks to ship a sheet of decals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah man! What IS up with that?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2015)

None of the hobby shops of my youth exist today. And some of you may have seen me mention just how difficult it was to find a model for the OOB GB recently.

When I was a kid, you could find hobby shops all over, some were specific (model railroad, boat building, etc.) and then some were stacked to the rafters with all sorts of cool stuff. In Anaheim (Orange County, southern California) there was a "village" of shops, all clustered in a sort of themed fantasy village, called "Hobby City". Each shop was specific: Dolls, dollhouses and miniatures, RC and slot cars (including a bigass race track), scale models (balsa, resin, styrene, etc.), Coins and Stamps, Gems and Minerals and on and on. There was even a snack bar and a play center for the little ones and this "Village" had been there and thriving from the 1950's through the 1980's but started a slow downward spiral in the 1990's.

It's long gone now, the village was torn down and replaced with a "strip mall" which seems to dominate the Southern California landscape.

It's sad to see what looks to me, as an end of a great era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

It's sad also that 'creative' pursuits of any kind are dying out where youngsters are concerned. I don't know of any kids who, these days, make their own bows and arrows, and go hunting, or go off into the countryside on 'adventures', make rope swings across stupidly dangerous valleys or rivers, ride their bikes 20 miles each way to visit the local airfield, make camouflaged 'dens' where they can play soldiers and camp out overnight, experiment with 'chemistry sets' to make all sorts of potentially dangerous/explosive/adhesive substances, build rafts to try to cross the English Channel, or build and paint model kits.
No, they sit on their increasingly fat @rses, staring at a screen and twiddling control units to play inanely stupid video or computer games, then when they grow up, are totally b*ll*xed if something like a break-down in their car happens more than 1 mile from home !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. This just is very sad for me. Alot of the places of my childhood are disappearing. Soon so shall I.......


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with all of you guys. I hate that my generation will never know what it meant to have a true adventure or a good hobby. All they care about it seems is how much "Swag" they have, How many kills they have in Call of Duty and what rap songs they like. It also irritates me also that I have to deal with these idiots all the time at school and I get picked on for being that "Lame [email protected] with no social life who builds little toys in his room alone." To think I have to deal with them for another 3 years till I graduate... I always take pride in knowing that I have a great childhood and I'm not spoiled with iPhones, Beats headphones and stupid bright expensive clothing. I'm not saying all kids nowadays are bad but there's a crap ton of bad ones out there- I'm gonna stop here before I type up an entire book about this.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2015)

Good stuff CB !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2015)

All very well said. Pure poetry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Feb 27, 2015)

Here in snowy Western NY, two hobby stores have managed to stay afloat and thrive: In Jamestown, CWAction Hobbies and in Buffalo, Niagara Hobby. I give each of them as much business as I can. Yes, the net is nice, and convenient, but local--if they pay attention to their customers' needs--deserves to be kept going. 

On the positive side, this last summer, I taught a basic modeling course for home-schooled kids ages 9-12. Had nine boys learn about selecting, cutting parts from the plastic trees, sanding and trimming to fit, and assembling mainly plastic, mainly automobile, models (that's what they were mostly interested in) but also a pirate sailing ship, an F-16 fighter, and the space shuttle Enterprise. No painting-nine boys would have painted everything in the room, including me and themselves. Only one boy cut a small cut, which we took care of with the Neosporin Band-Aids brought, and got a lesson in how to be safe and what first-aid stuff to have in your model area. I Sent them all home with a model of his choice the group had completed, including the box of "spare parts" and a model of his choice (cars, airplanes) to build on his own. Thoroughly enjoyed the experience. 

And, update, one of the boys has built a working crossbow (toy-blunted point, fairly harmless arrows) from scratch lumber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> I agree with all of you guys. I hate that my generation will never know what it meant to have a true adventure or a good hobby. All they care about it seems is how much "Swag" they have, How many kills they have in Call of Duty and what rap songs they like. It also irritates me also that I have to deal with these idiots all the time at school and I get picked on for being that "Lame [email protected] with no social life who builds little toys in his room alone." To think I have to deal with them for another 3 years till I graduate... I always take pride in knowing that I have a great childhood and I'm not spoiled with iPhones, Beats headphones and stupid bright expensive clothing. I'm not saying all kids nowadays are bad but there's a crap ton of bad ones out there- I'm gonna stop here before I type up an entire book about this.


You're a good kid.If only there were more young people like you in this world, it might be a better place than it is. You will still have something to keep you interested if their electronic world collapses. The little twerps can't think without the Iphone stuck to their faces 24-7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! I mainly owe it to my parents and my grandparents for making me who I am today. Without them I would be just another one of "those kids."


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2015)

How many kids today, play indians and cowboys, or war, where a simple stick turns into a Springfield, Mauser or whatever...
Seem like _most_ kids today (you're a shining example of the opposite CB! Hat's off to you mate!), have as much imagination as far any Playstation/Xbox/computer games stretch....power cut and they're lost!
I think that I still got my 1/72 or 1/76 plastic soldiers from Airfix or Matchbox at my parents!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2015)

Some chains force one to buy on the net. I been looking for One bloody jar of Tamiya flat black acrylic, Hobbyco has not had any for at least 5 months. Not their satelite store, or the main one in downtown Sydney.

When I was a kid there were three hobby shops in the South Oakland area. San Leandro two, I watched both of them close. San Lorenzo there was one, and Fremont one as big as a grocery store. 

Here's a store near Ulladulla New South Wales, on the South coast, near Nothing, go figure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2015)

Now _that's_ a model shop !
And a thought has just occurred to me (yes, I do have them now and then!), would it be of interest if we all posted pics of our local shop/outlet etc ?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2015)

Great idea for a thread!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Rogi (Mar 1, 2015)

Sad to see another one go, man it is hard when something like this happens.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that the one we have been visiting Chris? Shame.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2015)

I have two locally, both are the same store, just two different locations. HobbyTownUSA.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Is that the one we have been visiting Chris? Shame.



Yes, I think we went there once....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish I had the power to turn those iphones etc. things off for 24 hours every now and then just to screw with all those youngun's


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Went out early one morning last week. On the way to the local shop, around 500 metres away, I passed three, separate young women/girls, obviously on their way to work, each with a 'phone stuck to an ear, jabbering away. 
At 07.30 in the morning !
They've just left home, they're going to their work place, who the **** are they talking to, and why, at that hour?!!
Can't it wait until they very probably _see_ the person they're talking to, less than half an hour later for ****'s sake ?!!!
Kill cell 'phones for a day, and a great proportion of humanity would be totally lost, panic, cry, scream, call for a therapist etc etc !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Terry the one's that sh!t me the most are those that almost walk into you, 'cause they are not watching where they are going....heads buried off course in that little screen...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, that's happened a few times too - mostly women/girls, who lack spatial awareness anyway.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 2, 2015)

To tell the truth I don't even own a cell phone. I have one through work but I leave it in the car when I go home. It's inconvenient at times, but the fact that people can't get a hold of me when ever they want to is well worth the inconvenience. If it's not important enough for someone to leave a message on my home phone answering machine than it's not important enough for me to talk to them about.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2015)

You know I used to feel the same way that you guys do...until I started working for a cell phone service provider!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2015)

I think that's one of the problems with modern society and the internet (which was supposed to make our lives easier) and has contributed a great deal to the mess.

Kids would read books, watch Saturday morning cartoons, go out and play, join clubs, *build models*, have penpals and other such things. The same went for the grown ups. They'd get together on weekends, go fishing, flying, hiking, gem and mineral prospecting, travel, bridge clubs, *build models* and all sorts of things.

Now days, everyone gets on social media and clicks "like" and express total amazement and jealousy for the few people who actually do venture out and do things (of course, posting it on the internet). Kids sit glued to the computer or TV playing Xbox or Playstation games, go on vacation so they can have an exotic place to sit and text and in general, do nothing except text and click "like" on someone's social media post who actually went and did something.

And then everyone is up in arms because kids are all fat and in poor health and try and blame poor diet, fast food, bad parenting, GMO conspiracies, chemtrails or aliens instead of looking at the actual problem. If you sit on your ass all day long, your body will reflect that...


----------



## pbehn (Mar 2, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> And then everyone is up in arms because kids are all fat and in poor health and try and blame poor diet, fast food, bad parenting, GMO conspiracies, chemtrails or aliens instead of looking at the actual problem. If you sit on your ass all day long, your body will reflect that...



When you have an education system that believes sport is damaging to those who dont win, coupled with the above your country is basically screwed.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, far too may young FLIBs around these days.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah...I cringe everytime I hear "point deficit" party for the "losers" of a youth soccer or little league game...

In my day, when we lost a game our coach would chew our ass, because to him "second place is the first loser".

If a parent of today were to hear one of his tirades, they'd be on the (cell)phone to their attorney, the local news station and of course, post it on social media to gain sympathy and support from thousands of dumbass bleeding hearts...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Wouldn't you just love to post something on one of those inane sites, along the lines of "So I give the young twerp a clip around the ear and ...", then wait to see the absolute furore that follows ?!!!
Priceless !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## JKim (Mar 4, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> To tell the truth I don't even own a cell phone. I have one through work but I leave it in the car when I go home. It's inconvenient at times, but the fact that people can't get a hold of me when ever they want to is well worth the inconvenience. If it's not important enough for someone to leave a message on my home phone answering machine than it's not important enough for me to talk to them about.



That's my situation exactly... we are a rare breed! I have very regular work hours and my wife and kids know how to get a hold of me. On the weekends when I'm fishing, I don't want to be disturbed. It works for me but others are aghast when I tell em I don't send/receive texts.



CommanderBounds said:


> How many kills they have in Call of Duty and what rap songs they like.


LOL... I'm 50 and I like to play COD!



4521U said:


>


OMG... modeling AND fishing supplies???? Good thing I don't have one of those nearby... I'd never come home!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't worry JKim the game itself isn't really that bad (Especially the older ones on the PS2) but it's just really annoying being picked on by some kids who say "F***ing F*ggot doesn't even play CoD! He just sits alone in his room with his little assembly toys!" alot.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Just tell them that, when they grow up, and maybe, just maybe, discover some intelligence, they might be able to handle those little assembly toys !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2015)

They'll be in the situation, where they wake up in the morning and don't know how to effing dress themselves....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Don't worry JKim the game itself isn't really that bad (Especially the older ones on the PS2) but it's just really annoying being picked on by some kids who say "F***ing F*ggot doesn't even play CoD! He just sits alone in his room with his little assembly toys!" alot.


Eff those a-holes...when I was in school, and some ass-clowns dogged me like that, I'd take 'em on after class, out by the flagpole and it wouldn't be a problem anymore. There's no better "attitude adjustment" than a good ol' fashioned ass-kicking. 

Nowdays, that might not be a good idea: the school would go on lockdown, everyone would be arrested, words said might be taken out of context and become "terrorist threats" or "hate speech" and the entire event would become a viral event on social media.

Oh how I miss the good ol' days...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Eff those a-holes...when I was in school, and some ass-clowns dogged me like that, I'd take 'em on after class, out by the flagpole and it wouldn't be a problem anymore. There's no better "attitude adjustment" than a good ol' fashioned ass-kicking.
> 
> Nowdays, that might not be a good idea: the school would go on lockdown, everyone would be arrested, words said might be taken out of context and become "terrorist threats" or "hate speech" and the entire event would become a viral event on social media.
> 
> Oh how I miss the good ol' days...



What, a right good *ss whooping?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> What, a right good *ss whooping?


Hell yes!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, pick the biggest, loudest-mouthed 'ring leader', punch him hard in his belly (very hard, as the belly is probably fat!), and as he doubles over, an upper-cut to the chin.
Then smile as you address the rest of his minions with something along the lines of "Anyone else?", and see how they all suddenly have some urgent errand to run !
Of course, when questioned, you actually prevented him from falling on his face, due to the weight of the overhang of his belly, by steadying him, but his obese lack of balance meant you had to push him upright. As he'd probably never been fully upright before, the sudden change in air pressure, due to the increased altitude, caused a minor nose bleed ... honest, your Honour !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly Sir, he walked right into that door...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Well said gents....

.....i didn't see a thing....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Honestly Sir, he walked right into that door...



..... sixteen times !


----------



## JKim (Mar 10, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Don't worry JKim the game itself isn't really that bad (Especially the older ones on the PS2) but it's just really annoying being picked on by some kids who say "F***ing F*ggot doesn't even play CoD! He just sits alone in his room with his little assembly toys!" alot.



Hang in there brother... life will get better soon. MUCH BETTER. Study hard and treat those idiots like the intellectual speed bumps they are.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvFeyGxaaU_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2015)

JKim said:


> Hang in there brother... life will get better soon. MUCH BETTER. Study hard and treat those idiots like the intellectual speed bumps they are.



True indeed mate! One day, they'll come for an interview, for a job which they've applied for and guess who'll be interviewing them...._that's right amigo!_

Oh, another thing, isn't that giving the speed bumps a bad name, because they're actually _useful_ in places...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Jan, did you see this a few weeks ago?

Commuter tells man to f*ck himself, then turns up for job interview with him


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ouch!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

It's a small world....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

